# Sulc? or DT?



## dmmj (Oct 25, 2009)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pet/1434874434.html
I saw this post on craigslist today, and it looks like a DT to me, they are advertising it as a sulc and asking for 400$ for it. what do you guys think? the bottom looks like DT to me. I wrote the guy and told him so hopefully he will respond one way or the other.


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 25, 2009)

Its a Sulcata.
See the spurs?


----------



## shelber10 (Oct 25, 2009)

yes it is a sulcata


----------



## Laura (Oct 25, 2009)

very small for a 12yo sulcata....


----------



## mctlong (Oct 28, 2009)

Why is the pic only showing the bottom of the shell? Is he trying to hide something? I'd get more pictures or see him in person before buying.


----------

